# A hangűr egyedi kitöltése = eddig, addig



## franknagy

Az -ig határozórag a mutató névmásokhoz szokatlanul járul: "e*dd*ig", "a*dd*ig".
Ez nem illik sem az _ez+en-> eze_n egyszerű kapcsolatba, sem a másfajta hasonulások közé: _ez+től->ettől, ez+vel->evvel, ez+ben-> ebben_.
Hogy lehet ez?


----------



## francisgranada

Nem tudom a pontos magyarázatot, de az *ez*_/_*az *szavakban a -z egy eredetibb _d_-ből fejlődött ki. Az eredeti _d_ fellelhető pl. az _ide/oda_ szavaban, amelyek etimológiailag szintén összfüggnek az _ez/az_ mutató névmásokkal. Tehát az _eddig/addig_ felhetően az eredetibb állapotot tükrözi. Az _ettől_, _ebben, erre ..._ alakok elvileg levezethők az *_ed+től_, *_ed+ben, *ed+re ... _szerkezetekből is, de ennek utána kellene nézni.


----------



## Zsanna

Amennyire látom a keresések közben, nem nagyon tudja senki az okot. Még azt sem, hogy a szóban forgó mutató névmások miből jöttek létre (bár inkább az _itt/ott_ változatot tartom valószínűbbnek, mert az _ide/oda_ is valószínűleg ezekből képződött), úgyhogy találgatni lehet csupán, de ez itt nem feladatunk.

A Zaicz Gábor szerkesztette (letölthető) Etimológiai Szótár ezt írja:

"Valószínűleg az _az _névmásból – nem pedig az _a _változatból – hasonulással jöttek létre a következő megszilárdult ragos alakulatok is: _ahhoz_ [12. század vége], _annak_ [13. század eleje], _akkor_, _annál_, _arra_, _arról_, _attól_, _abból_ [1372 u.], _abban_, _akként_, _avval_ [1416 u.], _abba_ [1495 e.]. Az _addig_ az _az_ alak _ad_ változatának -ig ragos alakja lehet."


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna, az _az, oda, ott, addig_ szavak mind egy finnugor/uráli eredetű tőből származnak különböző képzők segítségével, hasonlóképpen az _ez, ide, itt, eddig _szavak. Ez nem találgatás. Az is tény, hogy a magyar szóvégi -z az esetek nagy többségében egy eredetibb d-nek felel meg, tehát a nyelvészek joggal feltéleznek egy eredeti _*od/ad_ alakot a mai _az_ helyett (az<oz, lásd HB: oz gyimilcs, stb) és egy _*id/ed_ alakot a mai _ez_ helyett.

 A kérdés tehát az, hogy miért pont az _eddig, addig_ szavakban van meg a "d", míg más esetekben már "z" (vagy ennek hasonult változata) szerepel. Véleményem szerint a magyarázat az lehet, hogy az *-ig* ragként szerepelt már akkor is, amikor más ragok még különálló szavak (posztpozíciók) voltak (pl. útra < útu reá, mágának < muga nek, stb...) és így ezek csak később kapcsolódtak az _ez/az_ mutató névmásokhoz. 


> ... bár inkább az _itt/ott_ változatot tartom valószínűbbnek, mert az _ide/oda_ is valószínűleg ezekből képződött ...


Az _ide _szót az _itt_-ből származtatni nagyon körülményes lenne szóképzési (az _itt _már helyhatározó raggal ellátott szó), de hangtani szempontból is.  

 (Lásd itt is az _ide, oda, ez, az, itt, ott _szavakat).

UI: Most vettem észre, hogy közben kibővítetted a hozzászólásodat ...


----------



## Zsanna

Mindenképpen sok a talány ebben az egész témában, úgyhogy hacsak egy szakértő meg nem jelenik, nem fogunk sokra menni még a forrásokkal sem, sajnos.


----------



## Olivier0

Jó forrás ez a Zaicz Gábor, _Etimológiai szótár_: http://www.tankonyvtar.hu/hu/tartalom/tinta/TAMOP-4_2_5-09_Etimologiai_szotar/adatok.html, mert benne vannak a toldalékok is.
Például francisgranada felvetésére azt lehet mondani, hogy _-ig_ valóban mindig rag volt, mivel raghalmozás eredménye: (303. o.)
*_-j_ uráli lativusrag, amiből lett _-vá/vé_, _alá_, _ide_, stb. (_-á2_, 23. o.)
*_-k_ uráli lativusrag, amiből lett _-nak/nek_ (_neki_, 505. o.: alapja a finnugor _*nä_ "ez")
-- Olivier


----------



## francisgranada

Kösz a linkért, tényleg jónak néz ki a Zaicz féle szótár.


----------

